

The U.S. Navy is paying $9.1M for Windows XP support - shortformblog
http://www.defense.gov/Contracts/Contract.aspx?ContractID=5559

======
dmfdmf
Since the Navy is paying can MS share the updates with the rest of the world?

~~~
Someone1234
That's what we need, more people stick with an OS which is 15 years old and
which runs only IE8 and doesn't even support SSL well (lacks SNI, several
modern protocols, and requires websites to continue to support many insecure
protocols which make them vulnerable to MitM downgrade attacks).

~~~
dmfdmf
You make a good point, I'd like XP to go away too, but people are still
running it and sans patches it is getting even worse than you describe by the
day.

